# Johanesburg weather



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Hi Jake. It sounds about right. Whe have moderate winters, with this year being a bit of an exception. It was colder than normal. Do you have any idea where you are going to hunt, because that will determine what you are going to need.


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Hi Jake

Terry and Mark should be able to provide you with all the info you need. You can also contact Jacques from Kukama Safaris. [email protected]
You'll be hunting with him.


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

30-70 F sounds right. The days are warm, but start off and end cold. Some lightweight, warm clothing that can be layered without being too bulky is a good idea. Some sort of beanie helps when sitting around the fire at night. 

Camo is fine for SA, BTW. No problems there.


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Matatazela said it perfectly.


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

Matatazela said:


> 30-70 F sounds right. The days are warm, but start off and end cold. Some lightweight, warm clothing that can be layered without being too bulky is a good idea. Some sort of beanie helps when sitting around the fire at night.
> 
> 
> 
> Camo is fine for SA, BTW. No problems there.


What he said and look at this website.

http://www.weathersa.co.za


Gerhard


----------



## KYtrapper (Apr 5, 2007)

Thanks Everyone for the help. ASG, I talked to Mark the other day and he basically told me to bring layers that I can remove during the course of the day while in the blind. Im so excited about visiting your all's country and hunting the amazing animals it sustains. You all are a great help and Im looking forward to sharing the pictures from the trip when I return. Thanks sincerely,
Jake Stanton


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

Enjoy the trip.

Make sure to take lots of photos.

Gerhard


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Hey Jake

There's a good chance that I'll actually meet you in camp.
I've got to see Mark and Terry while you guys are out here.

Have a good flight.


----------



## KYtrapper (Apr 5, 2007)

ASG said:


> Hey Jake
> 
> There's a good chance that I'll actually meet you in camp.
> I've got to see Mark and Terry while you guys are out here.
> ...


Whats your name. Im Jake Stanton, I'll be there with Jim & Joe. I know for sure Mark will be in camp, I think he might be arriving this weekend? Are you going to be hunting any?


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Hi Jake

My name is Craig and I'll be there on business.
What species are you going to be hunting?
Which camp will you be hunting from?


----------



## KYtrapper (Apr 5, 2007)

ASG said:


> Hi Jake
> 
> My name is Craig and I'll be there on business.
> What species are you going to be hunting?
> Which camp will you be hunting from?


The 3 species I would like to get are Eland, Kudu, and Blue Wildebeest. Its with Kukama safari's. If you give Mark a call he can give you better information than I can.


----------

